# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Kush e ndjen veten Shqiptar?

## Jola

Te gjthe ne e quajme veten Shqipetar , dhe nuk e fshehim nacionalitetin, aq me teper ata qe jane jasht atdheut.
Kam lexuar disa ktu ne forum qe kane mendime antishqiptare, dhe me vjen shume keq .
Personalisht kur me pyesin nga jam pa ngurim i pergjigjem se jam Shqiptare, nuk e kam fshehur kurre nacionalitetin tim dhe dicka e tille s'ka per te ndodhur deri sa te rroj
''Balta me e embel se mjalta''. ... dikur se kam besuar. Tani qe e kam provuar mergimin jam dakort me ate fraze dhe dua te shtoj se vendlindja dhe identiteti im jan te pazevendesueshem.

Falenderoj te gjithe pjesmarsit qe te pakten te thone nje fjale te ngrohte  pra per Shqiptarine.

----------


## Flava

Jam Shqiptare dhe krenare, as e kam vene ndonjeher ne dyshim kte gje apo t'a kem fshehur, apo te me kete ardhur turp..Jam antiGreke !! Rrofte Shqiperia dhe gjuha shqipe!! Kisses per te gjith patiotet...Flava!

----------


## BlEdIi

From ALBANIA,keshtu ju kam thene te gjithve...shumica se dine dhe filloi e u bej harten ne ndonje flet apo ne tok dhe ju them aq sa e fiksoin se ku eshte.
Asnjehere se kam mohuar dhe kurre ne kete jet nuk do e mohoi SHQIPERIN.
Po shumica(ca qe kam takuar e kam pare une ketu ku jam)fillojn e flasin ang dhe nuk thone qe jan nga shqiperia...une i shaj nga mami apo motra(se duken qe ne fytyr Shqiptaret) ata flasin shqip pastaj po e di sa te ofenduar qe ngelen.....i urrej ata/ato qe mohoin Shqiperin!

----------


## malli

Jola te pohosh vendin tend ku ke lindur ke pohuar mamin babin , e te gjithe njerzit qe kemi andej , e dua vendin tim dhe do ta due deri sa te vdes.
Jam Shqiptare 100% dhe pike.
te puç Jola  :shkelje syri:

----------


## StterollA

Jola, meqe nise te mbash shenime .. shenoje dhe emrin tim ne listen e atyre 100% shqipareve.

Murxho Rrapi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nuska

I am an Albanian... Get me?  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Jola

Sterolla ty as te vej ne diskutim.

 Kam vene re se shume djem shqiptare ktu ne Angli prezantohen pare femrave  si italian ose  aq me keq si grek por nuk e dine se ketu para disa vitesh italianet ishin rraca me e urryer.

 Po Malli fjale me mend per mendimin tim nje njeri qe mohon vendin eshte inferior, injorant dhe servil. 
Shume mund te jene te suksesshem ne vend te huaj por si vendi yt nuk ka, aty ke zemren dhe kenaqsine e vertete.

Ja dhe nje vjershe nga i madhi At Ghergj Fishta:

Ne gjuhe shqipe nanat tona
shi prej djepit na kane thanun,
se asht nji Zot qe do ta dona,
njate, qe jeten na ka dhanun
edhe shqyp na thane se Zoti
per shqytare Shqypnine e fali,
se sa tenden stina e moti,
do ta g'zojn kta djal mbas djali


                     *
                *       *

Pra shqyptare cdo fes qe t'jini
gege e toske , malsi e qyteta
gjuhen tujej kur mos ta lini
mos ta lini sa t'jet jeta
por per te gjithmone punoni
pse sa t'mbani gjuhen tuej
fisi juaj, vendi e zakoni
kane me u mbaje lark kames huej
N'per gjuhe shype bota mbare
ka me ju njoft se c'fis ju kini,
ka me ju njofte per shqyptare
trima n'za , sikurse jini.

----------


## Jola

Kur ju tregoj shoqeve angleze se Nene Tereza( Gonxhe Bojaxhiu)  eshte shqiptare, sju besohet. Ne mburremi ne Skenderbeun me Nene Terezen.

Shqiptare ndihem sot dhe e tille do jem gjithmone.

----------


## Qeflija

Shqiperi te qofsha fale 
te kam mem' e me ke djale

----------


## Kuntakinta

Edhe sikur te doja te mohoja kombesine, nuk do mundesha. E kam te shkruar ne balle: JAM SHQIPTARE.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Qeflija

KunataKinta.., kaq te nxehte e paske ballin? mos ke gje temperature? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## POETI_20

Fjala Atdhe bukur tingellon 
dhe  per mu Atdheu eshte nje thesar 
e du shum shqiponjen dykrenare 
sepse kam lindur dhe do vdes shqipetar

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Atehere tregoni shqiptarizmin tuaj:

shikoni www.muzikanet.com dhe blini ato T-shirts qe reklamojne veshesin si puro Shqiptar. Une i bleva nja 3 cope per vete.

----------


## Goc^e_mir

Edhe un jam 1000% shqiptare!
Rrofshi shqiptaret :buzeqeshje: 
Jemi si shpirta te gjithe

----------


## forever

patjeter nga shqiperia, pavarsisht se disa tipave u duhet edhe me u bo mesim gjeografie, me u thene qe po, ne kemi nje gjuhe tonen shume te bukur, shume te veshtire per tu mesuar, shume te pasur dhe shume te vecante qe jo, nuk i ngjan as serbishtes, rumanishtes, as rusishtes aq me pak greqishtes etj etj 

jo vetem une jam krenare po bej edhe shoqerine krenare qe me njofin  :buzeqeshje:  si nje shoku im qe mburrej para klases se e dinte ku binte shqiperia dhe qe njifte nje shqiptare bashkepatriote te nene terezes

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

hmmm ju gocat e keni mire.....por ne cunat qe sa i themi ketyre gocave te huaja qe jemi Shqipo keto marin malet....(sepse nga injoranca e disa fshatarve qe gjenden ketu ne UK) prandaj une dua qe te them te shumten e herve i them jam Italian per arsye te ndryshme....

Kete qe ja them vetem femrave....por....jo ne pune ose...ne shoqeri....

~laterz~  :shkelje syri:

----------


## FJORIN

Jam shqiptar dem baba demi  me zhgabe ne balle biles dhe nga Vlora

----------


## angel82

Jam shqiptare shume krenare, Kam filluar qe te praktiokoj grushtin, sma merr mendja se me ka hije, por tregoj damarrin shqiptar kur me thone shqiptaret qe sngjaj si shqiptare.
Hapini syte shqipe nga Londra. Te gjitha vajzat shqiptare kane syte me te bukur ne bote dhe mbi vetulla zhgabe te kuqe, hahaha

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

ehehe Juse me degjo yllo (nese je goce)

Nuk eshte sepse urrej Kombesine time  por sepse te jesh ketu ne Londer ke djem shqiptare nga Malsia Madhe dhe nga veriu , qe vijne ketu pa familje fare dhe jetojne neper shpia angleze.....

Por kete shpi ato e kan hotel ...pse do thuash ti sepse ato nga ora 12-1 e nates shkojne ne shtepi  dhe kush i kontrollon rruges se ca bejne VJEDHIN,Zihen etc...

epra per ketyre ndonjher disa nga ne Shqiptaret ngurojme te themi  qe jemi Shqiptare....

Keto anglezet njerez si ne jan dhe krijojn mendimin e vet per Shqiptaret por tani per tani e shumta angleze kan nje mendim shume negative me sa kam pare une...

----------


## Deti

JAM SHQIPTAREeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
Dhe nuk e kam pèr turp ta them pèrkundrazi.
Nè shtèpinè ku banoj kètu,unè jetoj  me tè huaj dhe nè shtèpinè time sa hyn te dera sytè tè zènè "FLAMURIN TONé KOMBéTAR"dhe tè bèjnè provè tè thonè Italianèt qè hiqe se i mbys fareee.
       """"JAM SHQIPTAREeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"""""

----------

